
Show HN: Trackr.sh – A Minimalistic Bookmarking Service - michaelanckaert
https://trackr.sh/
======
michaelanckaert
The goal of trackr.sh is to allow you to bookmark interesting information,
allow you to quickly find that information at a later time, and just stay out
of your face in all other cases.

We feature archiving so you never loose that interesting piece of content you
bookmarked and have integrations with Twitter and Reddit.

I would love to get your feedback on this and we are very open to feature
requests so we can make trackr.sh a better product!

------
ravivyas
Signed up, waiting for activation email.

Question: Why build this? there are a hundreds of tools, how do you plan to be
different?

~~~
michaelanckaert
Thanks for signing up!

Why build it? Because I think we can do a better job and provide a different
experience (hopefully better) than competing services. Just because similar
services exist is no reason not to build something. Otherwise there would be
very little to do in this world :-)

~~~
webmaven
How do you plan to be different/better than pinboard.in, for example?

~~~
michaelanckaert
One thing I want to get right is reliable archiving of bookmarks [0], a modern
minimalistic UX with first class mobile support and we include an RSS reader
that integrates seamlessly into the bookmarking functionality.

I'm still working out the details but I want to make trackr a first stop for
managing your content: bookmarks and feeds.

[0] If I can believe other users this is something that pinboard has actually
gotten worse at lately.

